# "anclar" el portàtil



## Sothus

Bones,

Acabo d'esbroncar el meu cap   per haver deixat l'ordinador portàtil amb el que treballa sense "anclar" a la taula.
I just quan acabava de fer-ho he pensat... _"anclar"? No sona gaire correcte..._

Com es diria? _"ancorar" el portàtil_? _"lligar" el portàtil_?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo només puc dir-te que en terminologia marinera en català és *ancorar*, no pas *anclar*. 

Ara... què vol dir *ancorar un ordinador*? Mai no ho havia sentit! (és que, encara que no us ho sembli, la informàtica i jo som poc amics!)


----------



## chics

Jo tampoc ho he entès, el lligues amb un cinturó? Teniu ganxos clavats a la taula per fixar-hi l'ordinador? Vols dir endollar?


----------



## brau

Potser* Fixar*?

Jo he entès que vol dir deixar-lo ben "amarrat" a la taula, ara no se si ho he entès be.


----------



## Sothus

Els ordinadors portàtils tenen una ranura allargada en la qual hi poses un extrem d'un cable d'acer (que venen amb aquesta finalitat), cable que abans has lligat a la taula (per exemple) i així ningú se'l pot emportar.


----------



## chics

Ah, sí? No ho sabia! On?

Bé, jo diria _lligar_, llavors, com per a les motos... però potser per als portàtils es diu una altra cosa.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sothus said:


> Els ordinadors portàtils tenen una ranura allargada en la qual hi poses un extrem d'un cable d'acer (que venen amb aquesta finalitat), cable que abans has lligat a la taula (per exemple) i així ningú se'l pot emportar.


 
Cert! A les botigues d'informàtica tenen els de mostra així perquè ningú no se'ls endugui! Però no sabia que existia un verb tan concret... És que hi ha paraules per a tot!


----------



## Sothus

chics said:


> Ah, sí? No ho sabia! On?


Jo el tinc a darrera, però pot ser a qualsevol lloc (normalment és a un lateral o darrera. No l'he vist mai a la pantalla)


----------



## chics

Gracies!
Claríssim, ara!!! Per cert, té cap nom especial, la ranura?

Ah, i responent-te a la teva pregunta inicial, _anclar_ és castellanisme però almenys aquí molta gent ho diu. En català la traducció literal seria _ancorar_. I un _anclaje_ (cast.) és un _ancoratge_.


----------



## Sothus

chics said:


> Gracies!
> Claríssim, ara!!! Per cert, té cap nom especial, la ranura?


Tan a la ranura com al cable jo li dic "ancoratge" (bé, fins ara li dea "anclatge" ), no sé si hi ha algun nom "oficial"...


----------



## chics

Sí... som molts els que diem _anclatge_, per això he pensat afegir-ho. 
Moltes gràcies de nou.


----------



## josepV

Jo faig servir enclavar.


----------

